# Deals from Northern Tool March 27-29, 2018



## mneeley490 (Mar 27, 2018)

If you're signed up with Northern Tool, you may have gotten an email today with sale prices on various things.
Two of them are the Huntrite #12 meat grinder for $59.99 (normally $119.99), and the Huntrite 5# SS Sausage Stuffer for $69.99 (normally $99.99). Stuffer looks identical to the LEM one I have. I do have this grinder, although I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it seems pretty solid.
Unfortunately, you have to put them in your cart directly from the email to get the sale price. Might be worth it to sign up, if you can get them to send you the email, or contact their customer service to ask if you can get the sale price. You never know.


----------



## DrewJ (Mar 29, 2018)

This is so tempting especially since I found a code to save another $20 if I buy both at once. I have until the end of the day to decide if I need to talk my wife into letting me buy this. Will be tough since I've never made sausage from scratch but really want to.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've just ventured into sausage making recently. It's fun and easy, if you have good equipment. And another $20 off? That would be a no-brainer for me. I've learned that I'd rather make a mistake trying, than live with a regret that I didn't.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2018)

DO IT !!!!!   You can grind chicken for chicken burgers...  Grind your own beef for burgers...  spaghetti...   Tacos.....  Home ground meats are sooooo much better than store bought....   breakfast sausage patties are awesome....  
I have bought from Northern quite a bit....  My opinion on the insurance...  when I bought my grinder I spoke with them and the insurance kicked in if I dropped the grinder and broke it...   
The stuffer is a good one....  5# verticals like that make more sausage, and good sausage than you can imagine....  
Those are good prices....
Listen up now, there are thousands of folks here that make sausage and WANT to help someone get into it...
Good spending...   Dave.....


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2018)

The investment evens out fast when you buy butts on sale and you're makin sausage for less than a dollar a pound .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 29, 2018)

It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission .. QUICKKKK..  click "check out now" ... you'll NEVER see that price again ...


----------



## DrewJ (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I pulled the trigger on them. I figured I’d sell it as a birthday present to myself since I’m hitting the big 50 next month.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2018)

50 !!
                         .......  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    .......


----------



## DrewJ (Apr 11, 2018)

I'll have some explaining to do when I get home. :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 11, 2018)

_"I'll have some explaining to do when I get home. :)"_


:D  Welcome to the club.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2018)

I hope you realize...  You have plenty of company.....


----------



## Ed Crain (Apr 11, 2018)

Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission lol


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2018)

When I purchased my grinder I was asked the age old question:  Why?  Simple answer:  When I want a hamburger, I want to be sure that all the meat came from the same critter, no mystery pieces (partially accepted). Next question: Do we really need to do that?  Next answer: No.  Sorry (fully accepted).

Less than a week later, first grind and  my wife is in the kitchen helping out, weighing the grind into 1 and 2 lb packs for the vac sealer. And then she said she needed ground pork so we need to get a butt next time we go shopping. And chicken; need to grind chicken and mix the white and dark together and it's better if it all comes from the same chicken. 

All is well. Just bought an Instant Pot duo80 plus. That purchase might be a tougher sell. Time will tell.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> I'll have some explaining to do when I get home. :)



I never admit until I get caught by the bank.
"What did you buy for $ ??.??"
By then it's usually too late to stop the wringer. :eek:


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!  Caught by the bank....  too funny...   

Reminds me when my wife wandered out to my shop and asked me what I bought for $XX,000, while looking at the bank statement...   A Harley I said....   Holey ke-rap it got cold...  real cold...   Talk about global cooling....  The temperature dropped a few more degrees, a few days, later when I rode it home.....  I was sure it was gonna snow....


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!  Caught by the bank....  too funny...
> 
> Reminds me when my wife wandered out to my shop and asked me what I bought for $XX,000, while looking at the bank statement...   A Harley I said....   Holey ke-rap it got cold...  real cold...   Talk about global cooling....  The temperature dropped a few more degrees, a few days, later when I rode it home.....  I was sure it was gonna snow....



I think between us Dave, we've got global warming beat.
We can put the fire right out of a hot flash.... :confused:


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

old sarge said:


> When I purchased my grinder I was asked the age old question:  Why?  Simple answer:  When I want a hamburger, I want to be sure that all the meat came from the same critter, no mystery pieces (partially accepted). Next question: Do we really need to do that?  Next answer: No.  Sorry (fully accepted).
> 
> Less than a week later, first grind and  my wife is in the kitchen helping out, weighing the grind into 1 and 2 lb packs for the vac sealer. And then she said she needed ground pork so we need to get a butt next time we go shopping. And chicken; need to grind chicken and mix the white and dark together and it's better if it all comes from the same chicken.
> 
> All is well. Just bought an Instant Pot duo80 plus. That purchase might be a tougher sell. Time will tell.



Just get THIS, and some flowers. ;)


----------



## Ed Crain (Apr 12, 2018)

I’m in global change now but actually got permission my son bought me a stripped upper receiver for an AR10 about 3 years ago I mentioned to the bank that I should finish it and she said yes you should without asking a price she has figured a price but too late


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2018)

Just used my Huntrite grinder for the first time today. No complaints about how it worked. But something unusual did come up afterward.
I scrubbed the meat from the silver-colored metal parts and threw them into the dishwasher. When they came out, the silver was gone, and they were obviously gray aluminum. They gave off a black coating to everything they touched. My hands, paper towels, etc. I looked again at the manual, and there is one small line near the back that says they not dishwasher safe. (Nothing on the website says so.) I tried washing them again a couple times in the sink, but they are still unable to be handled. This pretty much renders these parts unusable for anything now.
I have a complaint filed with Northern Tool. We will see what happens.


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2018)

If you get replacement parts under warranty, get some bottle type brushes and wash by hand.  Never in a dish washer. OR, get a grinder that all parts touching the meat - auger, auger head, blade and plate are all stainless steel. Even then, I would recommend hand washing, which is what I do.  Be prepared to pay a premium price for all stainless steel.

Mills Fleet Farm generally has good prices.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah, I've got bottle brushes. I would have used them had I known. I just didn't think anything like this would happen.


----------



## dward51 (May 27, 2018)

Try using Flitz and one of their small buff balls or a padded buffing wheel in a drill to buff out the affected metal. They are aluminum and it reacted and oxidized with the compounds in your dishwasher soap.  I think it should buff back out and the flitz will also restore the smooth shiny surface.  You should be able to find this at your auto parts stores or Walmart.

Then hand wash from here on out.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 11, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Try using Flitz and one of their small buff balls or a padded buffing wheel in a drill to buff out the affected metal. They are aluminum and it reacted and oxidized with the compounds in your dishwasher soap.  I think it should buff back out and the flitz will also restore the smooth shiny surface.  You should be able to find this at your auto parts stores or Walmart.
> 
> Then hand wash from here on out.


I may have to try that. Northern Tool never got back to me.


----------

